
Ask HN: Favourite products built with repairability and durability in mind? - dfgdghdf
As an antidote to many modern products that have built-in obsolescence, what are some of your favorite products and technologies that are built with longevity, repair-ability and durability in mind?<p>Examples include:<p>- Desktop computers (components are largely interchangeable, a good desktop will last decades) 
 - Bicycles (parts are easy to find online and mechanically they are simple enough to maintain yourself)
======
jolmg
Hmm... mechanical keyboards? You can replace individual keys. Cars, too. I
wish I knew more.

I think some laptops are made more repairable than others. I got a sick
Panasonic toughbook next to me. Seems very durable, and although I haven't
opened it, it doesn't seem to difficult to reach the various components
judging by the various unscrewable compartment doors.

